# International studie project!



## Jula (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi!

My name is Jula Steen and i'm a Dutch film student.
I'm in my second year of MIC (Media, Information and communication)
My specification is moviemaking/directing.

I have to make a video about the differences between the Dutch movie culture, and the movie culture outside of Holland. So for this video i have to contact an international student with whom i can discuss the differences of moviemaking in the different cultures.

So i am looking for a film student who has some time left to email/chat/skype with me about this subject.

Who will help me ?
Looking forward hearing from you!

Jula


----------

